# help needed to secure my wireless connection



## shalini (Feb 1, 2008)

Hii,
I'm using a compaq laptop with OS as Win Vista Ultimate, @2GHz, 1 GB RAM, which is connected to the wireless internet. I use bsnl broadband and a wireless card is inserted in the modem (with this card i'm using the wireless connection). My network is public and I want to make it private so that i can make my system secure. Can anyone tell me the procedure to make a public network private?.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you are using a wireless broadband service, you're stuck with whatever security measures they have in place.


----------

